# Ferry prices - just booking



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just booking a quick dash somewhere, looking at the Eastern Channel

Prices as follows, based on a motorhome 8.5m long and 3.0m high 

Out 30 November approx 8 pm

In - 6 December approx 0800

Fares as follows

P&O - £85.25 return

SeaFrance - I would not travel with them if you paid for it for me

Norfolkline - £166 return

TransEuropa £100 return

Tunnel £132 return. 

Needless to say it looks like another Tesco job and the tunnel. 

Russell


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just booking a quick dash somewhere, looking at the Eastern Channel
> 
> ...


 I agree totally about seafrance based on my experience. Have you tried a 24hr dash with the tunnel dont use the return portion then either a p&o 24hrs dash from calais to dover dont use the return portion or just a p&o calais to dover single we have done this combination at xmas


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Return tickets*

Hi Lucy

If you read the small print carefully, you will see that the operator can debit your credit card for a fee if you do not use the inbound portion on a return fare. How they would monitor this I do not know, although I suspect their systems are linked in a way to make a chargeback possible.

Russell


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the problem with Sea France Ive just booked with them £51 return
April/May 2009


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Anxious to know too ...only booked one way though..... :roll:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Sea France June/July .....£48
P&O Same Dates, vehicle etc ....£116.60

Do Sea France make you swim then Rusell?? :lol:


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We have travelled with SeaFrance six times in the last 2 years with no problems at any time.
The last time was last week when we turned up in Calais at 7.40am and with using the Seafrance Carnet we were on the 8am boat.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just tried to book Sea France through the CC but three times the transaction failed. Must make a tel call on monday to make sure that they did not go through. No email so I dont think so.
Very cheap


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we always use Seafrance on the Dover crossings, they always offer us the best price, even better with the MHF discount code. We do at least 3 trips a year with no problems. Bob.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Can anybody tell me how I get the discount code for Sea France and P&O.
Thanks


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grath said:


> Can anybody tell me how I get the discount code for Sea France and P&O.


We only get an MHF discount on SeaFrance.

Go to :: Subs Discounts ::, select "Ferries", and the info is there.

Gerald


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Re Seafrance. The ferries are ok, the service is OK, I just prefer to boycott them.

The market place at Dover is not on equal terms, just ask Speedferries. There are many news articles on the net suggesting that one operator revceives subsidy from the French Government. If that is the case, how can the other operators compete?

If you phone P&O on 01304 864000 and go through to reservations, you can usually find they will try to match/better the deal. Not always, but sometimes. Tell them you are in the AA (if you are) etc. Never book P&O online. Also, if you book a minicruise with P&O on the North Sea, book that through the call centre too. I think they are very target driven. Only a guess, but see for yourself.

Russell


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

geraldandannie said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Can anybody tell me how I get the discount code for Sea France and P&O.
> ...


Hi Gerald
Thanks, but I have already done that and no discount code is there even when I am logged on.
It says something, but I wont mention on open forum in case that is what it is but definitely no code there.
Can you or anybody help??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > Grath said:
> ...


I wonder if it means that I cant do it on line??


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Booked*

Thank you bobandjane for your help.
I have booked with Sea France using the code.
Thanks again as it was very reasonable £60.50 return for very high season and 7 meter length m/h.
The Motorhomefacts discount certainly helps and justifies the subscription.
Thanks again

By the way, I could have got it £20 cheaper if I had used silly times


----------



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Ferry tickets*

just booked our winter trip with SeaFrance (never had a problem with them) If you are looking for problems, book Brittany ferries!!!!!!

Out Dover 8am 6th Nov

Back Calais 11am 22nd April

8 metres long, 3.5 metres high

Total cost £65 GBP

Has any one got this cheaper? SeaFrance always do cheap crossings.

BluePirates XX


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Booked*



Grath said:


> Thank you bobandjane for your help.
> I have booked with Sea France using the code.
> Thanks again as it was very reasonable £60.50 return for very high season and 7 meter length m/h.
> The Motorhomefacts discount certainly helps and justifies the subscription.
> ...


Thank you bobandjane for your help. 
I have booked with Sea France using the code. 
Thanks again as it was very reasonable £60.50 return for very high season and 7 meter length m/h. 
The Motorhomefacts discount certainly helps and justifies the subscription. 
Thanks again

By the way, I could have got it for just over £40 if I had used silly times. 0200hrs out 0200 hrs in

Wow how cheap is that


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

After the treatment received by P&O when I changed my return trip date I will never travel with them again. I found SeaFrance very good when altering return trip dates, minimum charges.

When we go off to the continent our outward date and time is set, however, the return date can be variable depending on a lot of factors. Therefore a very important aspect of ferry travel, in our case, is flexibility on return times and little additional cost.


----------



## Musea (Jun 1, 2005)

May/June 2009 Sea France return,£34.40

Musea


----------

